# calling all ladies with rosacea



## 22577 (Jul 1, 2006)

I have just been diagnosed with rosacea, and I searching for makeup that will not irritate my skin. Also, I need face wash too. Please help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For face wash and moisurizer I do like Aveno and they now have a redness formula that I haven't tried yet.When mine is bad I do need prescription treatment for it, so OTC alone isn't enough.Makeup wise I like Bare Minerals, it is a bit expensive but it lasts a long time and I know some other people with rosacea that find that works well for them both for covering the red and reducing it.K.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I use "smart cover" make-up. It works great and I don't even know it's there. You have to blot it on your face though, not rub it on.Jeanne


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

i don't have rosacea but i think i'm probably going to get it. i'm a red head and my dad has it, and i'm always pretty flushed. anyone have any tips for stopping it from getting any worse? i haven't really talked to my doctor about this, i'm giving him a break between getting the pill and diagnosing the IBS.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

My dermatologist's office recommends and sells Jane Iredale (sp?) which is a mineral makeup. The minerals are supposed to provide much better coverup without being heavy.I did a free "makeover" with it one time while I was there and it did help conceal the redness, but I don't know that the powder worked that much better than a liquid foundation from Prescriptives. And I still flushed on my neck and chest and it looked weirder, I think, with my face covered so much. I usually use a regular powder to reduce the redness. I know I'm dealing with two difference issues, with rosacea vs. flushing, and you might not have the neck redness problems that I get too.


----------



## 22577 (Jul 1, 2006)

wmchef,I too have the redness in my face. I have started using mineral make up by phsycians formula and face wash from aveeno. Aveeno has a new sensitive line out and it has helped me a lot. Also at night before bed I use their calming night cream to treat and prevent the redness. I hope this helps. It take about 3 weeks to fully see a difference. Good luck!


----------

